# Digital Cameras.



## dustint3161 (Aug 24, 2012)

I've been using cannon powershoot cameras for the past 8 years. Recently, i've been buying them, and they either don't focus right, have a hard time taking pictures, or there battery life doesnt last. The quality is not what it use to be for them. Can anyone recommend a digital camera for REO work. We take between 500-800 pictures on a given day. This is the recent camera I bought. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830120601


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



dustint3161 said:


> I've been using cannon powershoot cameras for the past 8 years. Recently, i've been buying them, and they either don't focus right, have a hard time taking pictures, or there battery life doesnt last. The quality is not what it use to be for them. Can anyone recommend a digital camera for REO work. We take between 500-800 pictures on a given day. This is the recent camera I bought. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830120601


I always view digital cameras as disposable because they never seem to last more then about 15,000 pics for me. I generally just buy them from pawn shops. You can get a pretty decent 2 year old camera for like $30, so I just buy them 3 or 4 at a time and then I usually get about 6 months out of that batch. The best part about doing it this way is when I drop one and break it I don't feel bad.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Throw aways are the best. You can't send hi rez pics anyway. We use sony and the biggest problem is keeping them warm in January.
Acutually, some guys have gone to their cell phones full time.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Throw aways are the best. You can't send hi rez pics anyway. We use sony and the biggest problem is keeping them warm in January.
> Acutually, some guys have gone to their cell phones full time.


We use our iPhones for recurring work. Each handset as a mophie charger case or 2. We still use cameras for big jobs.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Sometimes you can get great deals on the walmart clearance board in electronics. I got two Sony cybershots for $35/ea about 4-6 months ago. Both are toast already, lens would not come out. 

I also bought a nice $350 Nikon. I will say that 3 years later it's still working great, and I have personally dropped it a few times.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Any Cannon A series with rechargable double A's is what i have used for nearly 4 years. Pick them up for $30 to $40 at the local pawn shops....


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> I got two Sony cybershots for $35/ea about 4-6 months ago. Both are toast already, lens would not come out.


Under about 20F and the zooms freeze, causing the plastic gear to strip out and that is that.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Under about 20F and the zooms freeze, causing the plastic gear to strip out and that is that.



The other issue with Sony is you have to resize all pics as they don't take less than 1.2MP Cannon will take VGA 640x480......


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



mtmtnman said:


> The other issue with Sony is you have to resize all pics as they don't take less than 1.2MP Cannon will take VGA 640x480......


I always resize mine because I never seem to be able to set that part right, faststone works nicely and plops them into a specified folder for me to work from. The ones I generally avoid are the ones with touchscreens like the new fuju, which is a shame because fuji is one of the only ones that uses the same batteries in most of their cameras. I had a stockpile of like 5 or 6 or them so I could keep a couple fully charged in the glove compartment for an emergency.


----------



## dustint3161 (Aug 24, 2012)

awesome! Thank you for all the fast responses.


----------



## SagesServices (Oct 6, 2012)

Cannon is great and cheap. I still use the A80 and a A2000si. My favorite is a Lumix TS4 rugged camera. Much faster, water proof, all metal. The battery does not last as long so you need to carry a charger and spares. I use enloope AA's for my Cannons and they last. Enloope are excellent rechargables. Buy them on Amazon for the best prices.


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

I really like the fujifilm camera z200. No lens issues becasue they don't pop out and you can date add or remove date stamps


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

finepix 3800 my first one was 400 bux but i buy em now for 30 or so on ebay they do take 4 aa batts but they last pretty well get about a year out of them there biggish in size but you can dial the pic size way low and upload very quickly


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

I use Nikon coolpixs3300 love it,have drop afew times but still is working good. I send my employees with cheap kodak easyshire(remans).


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We use two cameras for our grass cuts. Just some no namers.


----------



## findfrank (Oct 9, 2012)

*This camera is great and I can't wear it out*

The Olympus Tough is a great camera . It's pricy arounf 200.00 but the lens does not extend so it never breaks.
I love this thing. I have had the same camera for 2 years . 
Takes 300 to 500 pics a day and still clicking


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

What kind of battery does it use?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> What kind of battery does it use?


Most of those type cameras use battery packs so if your battery packs you have with you run dead you can't go to the corner seven eleven and buy replacements like you can with a AA style battery camera.


----------



## BigMonkey (Sep 16, 2012)

I use the Olympus FE-340 because it has an optical zoom lens and good low light capability. Plus, it's older so I can get it at pawn shops or eBay for $50-$100. I usually go through 1 per year. It's an 8 megapixel camera, but I use the 3 megapixel size and then just re-size everything to 640x480 using FastStone. That way if I ever need to crop in to something I have the pixels to do it.

I stick with this camera because it has proprietary batteries and chargers (which I already have) so I don't have to keep buying new accessories every time dirt gets in the lens mechanism from thawing pipes in a crawlspace. I carry 3 batteries with me when I'm in the field, and I also have a small quick charger that I can plug into my truck.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I gotta go get another one tomorrow. I was using the $80 coolpix one and I liked it except it takes to long to recharge the flash between pic's. Is there any one's out there that reload the flash faster so I dont have to take 5 min a room waiting on the damm flash?


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> I gotta go get another one tomorrow. I was using the $80 coolpix one and I liked it except it takes to long to recharge the flash between pic's. Is there any one's out there that reload the flash faster so I dont have to take 5 min a room waiting on the damm flash?


Just bought a olympus- vr 350 from best buy, around $90, time stamp capable and is quick. My only bitch is the thickness, plus I was spoiled with my old one.....


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

I use a Samsung WT100. Comes standard with a wide angle lens (great for small rooms) and a 26x Digital zoom. It also has a really rugged case.


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

I have been using Sony Cyber-Shot DSC-S750 or DSC-S950, I like these and already have almost 10 batteries and several chargers. Last one I just bought for $35 with free shipping looked brand new. I buy them used off ebay. The dust and dirt from mowing eat the zoom and shutters up though so each truck has a spare camera in it.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

dryBgerG said:


> I have been using Sony Cyber-Shot DSC-S750 or DSC-S950, I like these and already have almost 10 batteries and several chargers. Last one I just bought for $35 with free shipping looked brand new. I buy them used off ebay. The dust and dirt from mowing eat the zoom and shutters up though so each truck has a spare camera in it.


I've been using these too, but I'm going to be switching. The damn lens covers stick way too easy and I have a pile of these broken because they were dropped with the lens out . This is my last batch, I'm going to switch over to something where the lens doesn't pop out when you turn it on.


----------



## SIR (Feb 5, 2013)

Ive dealt with the sony cyber shot forever. Last year I finally got fed up with the shutters and zooms. I went to hhgregg and bought a nikon coolpix that is shock proof, water proof, and has a digital lense its by far the best camera ive ever owned its gotten rained on several times dropped off ladders and roofs and still works like the first day I bought it. I highly recommend this camera to everybody


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

SIR said:


> Ive dealt with the sony cyber shot forever. Last year I finally got fed up with the shutters and zooms. I went to hhgregg and bought a nikon coolpix that is shock proof, water proof, and has a digital lense its by far the best camera ive ever owned its gotten rained on several times dropped off ladders and roofs and still works like the first day I bought it. I highly recommend this camera to everybody


What model are you using?


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

My biggest bitch is the flash recovery time. takes forever doing condition photos


----------



## SIR (Feb 5, 2013)

Coolpix AW100 the recovery time on the flash is a little better then all the sonys I used.


----------



## Blonde25 (Dec 14, 2012)

My guys just use their droid phones which I hate because I am an apple person. But- you can download e- camera app which can time and date stamp photos. Then download Dropbox app. They can send photos immediately from the field. Very smooth system! Good luck


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Blonde25 said:


> My guys just use their droid phones which I hate because I am an apple person. But- you can download e- camera app which can time and date stamp photos. Then download Dropbox app. They can send photos immediately from the field. Very smooth system! Good luck


Why do I always seem to be the last one to know about all the cool apps I should be using????


----------



## Blonde25 (Dec 14, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Why do I always seem to be the last one to know about all the cool apps I should be using????


I only know about it because I run the company and take care of 2 kids! I like to do my uploading during nap time, so I can enjoy wine when daddy comes home haha


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

We don't date stamp any photos on cameras/phones. We do it all with software after the fact. Too hard to keep track of which companies want stamps and which don't.

My only problem with phone cameras is that a lot of them don't do a good job of capturing a wide angle.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> We don't date stamp any photos on cameras/phones. We do it all with software after the fact. Too hard to keep track of which companies want stamps and which don't.
> 
> My only problem with phone cameras is that a lot of them don't do a good job of capturing a wide angle.


 
Same here. _FastStone Photo Resizer,_ free & easy!

However, once in awhile we will need to go get one or 2 more pics and its nice to be able to send them directly to our clients if possible. 

I carry 3 cameras in my truck (maybe 4, I haven't done a thorough search in a while) and yet there has been the couple of times where I had to use my phone to take pics. Its nice to now have the stamping option available should I ever need it.


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

So after 2 Sony Cyber-Shot cams bit the dust today I stopped in Best Buy and picked up the Nikon Coolpix AW100. Thanks SIR.

They had it marked at $249.99, got on my phone in the store did a quick search and bestbuy.com had them for $214.99 so they price matched it. 

Nice camera so far will put it though a workout tomorrow.


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

mtmtnman said:


> The other issue with Sony is you have to resize all pics as they don't take less than 1.2MP Cannon will take VGA 640x480......


All my Sony cams have a VGA mode. Which model are you using?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Several of our guys use their phones for pics and send them from the site. Saves them the trouble of going home and having to download and upload. I'm a long time Sony user, but the cybershots are not cold weather cameras.


----------



## SIR (Feb 5, 2013)

The aw100 has the vga mode also.


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

Been using the AW100 for the last couple of weeks. 3000 plus photos and no problems. Easily the best camera I've ever used for grass cuts.


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

dryBgerG said:


> All my Sony cams have a VGA mode. Which model are you using?


Yeah just set it for email or small photos and it will shoot 640 x 480. No need to resize them. I have been using them for three years and still use the original one i bought bought it has started to take alot of black pics if it is too dark even with the flash on. It also takes alot pink photos so i really have to watch the photos. I only use it as a back up. I love them and have probably 20000 photos or more on each camera and all but one is still working. The lenses came out and stayed out so time to throw it away. My helper did run one over with the mowed but luckily the memory card was ok because we were damn near done for the day and it had 25 grass cuts on it.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

dryBgerG said:


> Been using the AW100 for the last couple of weeks. 3000 plus photos and no problems. Easily the best camera I've ever used for grass cuts.


How is the AW100 on flash recovery time? Time to look for a new camera.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

I shoot online Nikon for personal photos and trips with a whole array of lenses...


For work I only shoot canon, fast recovery time, batteries are cheap and last for a long time and very fast start up


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

hammerhead said:


> How is the AW100 on flash recovery time? Time to look for a new camera.


I'm only shooting outside so I'm not using flash. Just added a second Nikon AW100 to the arsenal so now both trucks are equipped with one!


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Right now I'm using a L26 and the flash recovery is so slow it takes forever to do condition photos


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

dryBgerG said:


> I'm only shooting outside so I'm not using flash. Just added a second Nikon AW100 to the arsenal so now both trucks are equipped with one!


how is the battery life for it. Think I gonna get one but wanted to know if I should get xtra batteries for it?


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

hammerhead said:


> how is the battery life for it. Think I gonna get one but wanted to know if I should get xtra batteries for it?


You will want extra batteries. I get around 300 shots off a battery but it is on extended times during those shots sometimes it will shut off if I haven't taken a picture in the 5 minute auto off time frame.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

thanks


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

hammerhead said:


> thanks


I got a decent deal on ebay. Got two OEM Nikon batteries and an aftermarket charger that is better than the one that comes with the camera for $30.00 shipped.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

dryBgerG said:


> I got a decent deal on ebay. Got two OEM Nikon batteries and an aftermarket charger that is better than the one that comes with the camera for $30.00 shipped.


Last night I just order the camera from Amazon. Plus I ordered a spare charger and 2 batteries for $23. Thanks for the info it is appreciated. by the way whats the difference in the one's that say for Japan??


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

hammerhead said:


> Last night I just order the camera from Amazon. Plus I ordered a spare charger and 2 batteries for $23. Thanks for the info it is appreciated. by the way whats the difference in the one's that say for Japan??


For Japan....the camera or batteries? I would make sure you get genuine Nikon batteries as the no name brands have less amp hour rating so you won't get as many shots per charge.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

dryBgerG said:


> For Japan....the camera or batteries? I would make sure you get genuine Nikon batteries as the no name brands have less amp hour rating so you won't get as many shots per charge.


The camera. I saw on ebay they had Japan AW100 cheaper. I stuck wityh the amazon one.


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

hammerhead said:


> The camera. I saw on ebay they had Japan AW100 cheaper. I stuck wityh the amazon one.


Only difference I could find is the manual is in Japanese.


----------



## jreans22 (May 21, 2013)

*Nikon coolpix aw100*

I will forever swear by this camera. It's on the higher price end, but its water proof and shock proof. I literally drop this in puddles, the snow, in my pool and have even ran it over with my zero turn and still not a single problem. It also has the date/time stamp function if thats something you need. I usually go to a big box store like American, and find the display model and can get a pretty good discount on them. I keep 3 cameras at the moment and have been using them ever since they were released around 2 years ago.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I got mine a couple days ago and well I love it. The flash recovery time is super fast. Takes great pictures. getting used to the smaller buttons but no biggie. NEVER NEVER a retractable lens again for me


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

Can't say enough good things about the Nikon Coolpix AW100. Had 2 trucks out mowing today in a light drizzle and will be tomorrow as well with this tropical depression in the Gulf. 

I'd be having a heck of a time with our old Sony Cybershots as they don't shoot well in low light conditions and raindrops on the lens is a problem too as they fog up when you wipe them off as well as getting them even the slightest bit wet cause malfunctions of the mechanical zoom. Not these Nikons no problems. I was early at my first stop of the day and the sun wasn't up yet with light drizzle and still got good pictures.


----------



## J.J. (May 22, 2013)

All you kids have it way to easy. When I started in this business we used a Polaroid, had to hand write before and or after with explanation, then "Mail" the hard copies to the banks. Yawl a bunch of young whippersnappers...LOL...


----------



## REOmadness (Jun 8, 2013)

we use Olympus tough camera 320. Been awesome for us. Our sonys only lasted about 90 days before thein/out focus thing would jam up. We average 800plus photos daily.


----------



## Green Choppers (Jun 20, 2013)

*Camera choice*

We are looking to replace two cameras again. Any preference on brand etc that you all use? I would like something that can take pictures in 640x480 or VGA mode so we don't have to resize.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

this post should tell u all you need to know. I have had the aw100 since june with no complaints. just by an extra battery. I also have the car adaptor.


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

My aw 100 is covered with white specks from taking pictures of spraying midewcide and it works great. Yep, you read that right. Not bleach and KILZ. Mildecide and mold proof sealer. And if you've never used it it is as thick as Elmer's glue. Scraped it off the lens and kept taking pictures. Love it.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

For the guy who is too lazy to find the book, how do you force the flash on? I have the Coolpix AW110 and the flash is either "auto" or "off". The auto function sucks in basements and attics because the flash doesn't go off half the time.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

push the flash button on the back.it will bring up a screenthat says 
AUTO
red eye ( squiggly arrow down with a eye)
Flash off ( squiggly arrow down with a line thu it)
then just a Big Arrow pointing down ( This is the fill flash) This is the setting you want.
Keep hitting the flash button until it is highlighted then press the ok button in the middle.

This is for the AW100 not sure if it is different for yours.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> push the flash button on the back.it will bring up a screenthat says
> AUTO
> red eye ( squiggly arrow down with a eye)
> Flash off ( squiggly arrow down with a line thu it)
> ...


When I push the flash button I get a screen that says
AUTO
OFF

No choice for the Red eye or anything else. I'm wondering if I have to choose a different camera mode or something else to get more flash choices.

My camera is an AW110.

I guess I'll have to find the damn book!


----------



## browneyedgirl (May 17, 2013)

We have used Nikon Coolpix S6200 series we have had this camera going on 2 years now it has been dropped in a sump pump full of water dropped on concrete and hard wood floors and still keeps working there is a little shop in our area that does maintenance on cameras gave some great tips if you take alcohol pads and clean your camera they will last longer what damages the camera or makes it not work properly is lent where we stick it in our pockets or it gets thrown around in the trucks


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> When I push the flash button I get a screen that says
> AUTO
> OFF
> 
> ...


 The scene button is the green button above and to the left of the flash button. Your scene setting is on Easy auto mode. change it to auto mode (the bottom one).


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Awesome! :thumbup: Thanks for the help. Now I don't have to dig out the book.:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## lowefamily (Jun 4, 2013)

*Camera suggestions*

We need point and shoot that will last through heavy daily use, be protected from moisture/dust. I have been thinking of a waterproof camera- anyone using one of these? If so, which brand/model is working for you?

*We have following needs*:
rechargeable battery

protection from elements (prefer non retracting lens) 

durable- will work with heavy daily use on/off -usually have 10 properties per day with 100-300 each house.

clear photos - we use VGA 640 x 480 not required to be high quality, just clear

Non Requirements:
Infrared
drop proof
high zoom (5x is plenty)

We have used Nikon coolpix, Fujifilm waterproof/older model/slow,and Canon point and shoot, these dont last very long. The SLR is too bulky and dont need that quality of pics. We tether cameras around neck so we dont drop them. Thank you in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

if you read this post you have all the info you need


----------



## bcollins (Apr 21, 2013)

jut bought a new Nikon Coolpix at best buy this baby is the best I have used water proof to 60 feet and shock proof for us dummies. Its the aw110 orange got it for 225. The flash time is very quick but make sure you get an extra battery:thumbsup:


----------

